# Prison Man Sex



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Lets have a bash at this in general if can be kept clean

I was having a beer garden chat yesterday as u do......

Now I was in the forces and away from birds at times for a while and me and my forces mates never once (honest) resorted to bumming one another.

I do know of a couple of lads who did actually get raped when in Prison so I know its not a total myth.

Do you think (or know) if it is rife and why?

Would you rather go without sex - obv masturbation is normal and healthy - or would you resort to same sex intercourse?

I domnt get it - I wouldnt bum anyone if only men were left on earth (again honest!)

errrr no ****


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

i would munch some muff just to past the time.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i would munch some muff just to past the time.


isnt knitting ok for you?

are you a bit like that anyway or presently 100% straight?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmm depends 20 odd years locked up with only male contact might give u a different outlook.

At the moment I tend to agree with u but who knows what u would feel if u were locked up for a long time AND u knew u were never getting out, so your only chance left for sex ever would be shagging a feminine bloke lol.

Interesting thread!

In before the macho gay haters


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Uriel said:


> isnt knitting ok for you?
> 
> are you a bit like that anyway or presently 100% straight?


not very good at knitting...

i assume im 100% straight- it would depend how long i was in for- i dont think 6 months would be too bad but year or longer i'd give it a go i think (if i was single)


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

pfff.... I'd resort to it if I got lifted for the weekend....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Hmmm depends 20 odd years locked up with only male contact might give u a different outlook.
> 
> At the moment I tend to agree with u but who knows what u would feel if u were locked up for a long time AND u knew u were never getting out, so your only chance left for sex ever would be shagging a feminine bloke lol.
> 
> ...


ok but some guys may get jiggy when in for a few years - i could deffo hack a few years of no sex - it'd be horrible and i'd be the biggest tosser in the clink but still no man love ta


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> not very good at knitting...
> 
> i assume im 100% straight- it would depend how long i was in for- i dont think 6 months would be too bad but year or longer i'd give it a go i think (if i was single)


i'd suggest you re not 100% straight but just my opinion


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women would feel the same.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

comfla said:


> pfff.... I'd resort to it if I got lifted for the weekend....


i'm guessing you are not 100$ straight then lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> ok but some guys may get jiggy when in for a few years - i could deffo hack a few years of no sex - it'd be horrible and i'd be the biggest tosser in the clink but still no man love ta


They are probably that way inclined anyway then lol, using bird as an excuse to gobble some chopper!

I could easily go without sex for a few years, especially of I wasn't on gear lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> i would munch some muff just to past the time.


All women are bisexual anyway.

Op I couldn't ever bum or get bummed, but if It had have been a few years and I'd drunk enough hooch Id quite possibly allow a quick blowie I reckon. As soon I spit though that lad better be the **** out of my cell.

There ain't nothing gay about getting you d1.ck sucked :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> not very good at knitting...
> 
> i assume im 100% straight- it would depend how long i was in for- i dont think 6 months would be too bad but year or longer i'd give it a go i think (if i was single)


It's easier for women as they are smooth and beautiful lol, men are smelly and hairy :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

alan1971 said:


> well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women, would feel the same.


its not anal sex that makes me heve actually - its more the thought of kissing a man....breath, stubble etc it makes me feel ill if i actually think seriously about it - I joke about bumming all the time at a superficial level


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> It's easier for women as they are smooth and beautiful lol, men are smelly and hairy :lol:


you have obviously never been in a womens rugby locker room- not a lot of smooth and beuatiful ones there


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> you have obviously never been in a womens rugby locker room- not a lot of smooth and beuatiful ones there


beauty is in the eye of the beholder though and fatstuff beholds fat overly male traited ugly women it seems lol


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Err if he shaved his ring piece then............... Still no lol.

But then again after 10 years Id never say never


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Uriel said:


> its not anal sex that makes me heve actually - its more the thought of kissing a man....breath, stubble etc it makes me feel ill if i actually think seriously about it - I joke about bumming all the time at a superficial level


yeh you are probably right, imagine sucking a mans tit with all that hair on his chest, mega furballs is all i can think of.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Only if we got to cuddle afterwards.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder though and fatstuff beholds fat overly male traited ugly women it seems lol


Any holes a goal


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

scary-i'd rather be in solitary for the full of my sentence


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

try not to be be mega rude for general

do you think its inhuman then to deny locked up men sex?

we let them have visitors - i think even the USA allow conjugle visits - should guys be llowed on pof for a once a month sex visit? or similar

lets face it a load of wives might not stray if they were allowed in for sex


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't think its always to do with being away from women is it?

Surely some do it to dominate others, be in control, after all if someone said don't mess with him he'll punch you, I'd probably not be too worried, any fvcker can punch someone. If someone said 'don't mess with him he'll rape/bum you' I wouldn't fvcking mess with him.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> try not to be be mega rude for general
> 
> do you think its inhuman then to deny locked up men sex?
> 
> ...


Depends what they are in for imo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> I don't think its always to do with being away from women is it?
> 
> Surely some do it to dominate others, be in control, after all if someone said don't mess with him he'll punch you, I'd probably not be too worried, any fvcker can punch someone. If someone said 'don't mess with him he'll rape/bum you' I wouldn't fvcking mess with him.


i do wonder about the violence dominating thing.....i'm not totally averse to chinning someone, have thought seriously about killing the odd pesron on the odd occasion too but it has never crossed my mind to bum a man


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Hmmm depends 20 odd years locked up with only male contact might give u a different outlook.
> 
> At the moment I tend to agree with u but who knows what u would feel if u were locked up for a long time AND u knew u were never getting out, so your only chance left for sex ever would be shagging a feminine bloke lol.
> 
> ...


bro, i swear - no ****.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

oh and this should definatly be in the MA this thread would be far more entertaining in there.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I probably would be bum****ing if I knew I was spending the rest of my life in prison

My **** will remain a virgin regardless


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i do wonder about the violence dominating thing.....i'm not totally averse to chinning someone, have thought seriously about killing the odd pesron on the odd occasion too but it has never crossed my mind to bum a man


But you aren't a rapist, are you?

Their minds work in different ways imo, a 'normal' person just couldn't do that in todays society. Maybe back in the dark ages where raping and pillaging was the done thing, but now a days its almost like the ultimate way to humiliate, degrade and have power over someone, pretty much for the rest of their lives.

Quite impressed this has got to two full pages without someone saying 'cut their cocks off!' or some other crap!


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

watched a documentary on us prisons a while back were a couple of lifers said that after 20 years of prison another mans bum was a tempting target. best to try and stay out of prison rearly. i was in the forces also did have some close frendships as there people your reliying on with your life.but never resorted or herd of anyone practising man love.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

husky said:


> scary-i'd rather be in solitary for the full of my sentence


I remember watching this and thinking "Fvck that!"

Honestly I'd rather refuse and be killed... or I'd offer to give him a blowie, bite his c0ck off, then be killed!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Uriel, theres easier ways at coming out


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> But you aren't a rapist, are you?


No I'm not - despite endless joking i could never rape anyone.....not even shouting surprise afterwards


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Uriel, theres easier ways at coming out


i know but humour me lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TommyFire said:


> I remember watching this and thinking "Fvck that!"
> 
> *Honestly I'd rather refuse and be killed*... or I'd offer to give him a blowie, bite his c0ck off, then be killed!


I wonder how many of us think and say that but would hapilly be his wife for a few weeks

He doesnt look a gentle lover does he lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nah bum fun with another bloke is not for me I'm afraid, I'd laminate everything in my cell and my bedsheets would be like glass but I don't think I could ever get it on with a bloke, I'd just do without.

And no I don't think they should be allowed 'visits' so the prisoners can get their end away. As the old saying goes, if you can't do the time, don't do the crime.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

alan1971 said:


> well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women would feel the same.


Using that analogy is a mouth a mouth and would you love some 60 year old bloke with a Santa beard taking you to the back of his throat!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Slater8486 said:


> Using that analogy is a mouth a mouth and would you love some 60 year old bloke with a Santa beard taking you to the back of his throat!!


yeah its like saying a cock is a cock - you wouldnt suck any old...........

wait a minute i confused meself then


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I wonder how many of us think and say that but would hapilly be his wife for a few weeks
> 
> He doesnt look a gentle lover does he lol


True- short term pain, long term gain!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anyone over 4inches erect, then no


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

barsnack said:


> anyone over 4inches erect, then no


what if I promise only to go in half cocked lol


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

alan1971 said:


> well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women would feel the same.


just don't look down right? I can't think of that many women ive been with have had hairy ****s


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

show this in schools and junior will behave


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

barsnack said:


> anyone over 4inches erect, then no


4 inches, but one hell of a width eh!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

madocks said:


> 4 inches, but one hell of a width eh!


your right, must have the width of a pencil...ive got a tiny bumhole as it is, wouldnt stand a chance


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Remember watching a documentary before pretty sure was about African prisons, ad some bad ass lifer was bangin on how he makes whoever he wants his woman, and it is not gay, he is the man and this bitch is his woman. It's not gay at all.

Then they had these anti gay activists giving a lecture with slides an all and (dead serious by the way)

* again the speaker was African so go with the accent lol*

'It is not right, they are the devil, you know what they do they tongue the mams bottom and they eat the poo poo'

Was hilarious, actually think it may have been one of those Ross kemp toughest prison ones!

All week in work lads were goin round shouting 'they eat the poo poo'

H.R. Had a field day!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

*Mans*

Unfortunate auto correct


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Was watching a documentary the other week about some prison in America and there was a gay guy in one cell and he was waiting for a new cellmate, a lot of new inmates refused to stay in the gay guys cell - you know, homophobia, straight guys assume any gay guys automatically want to bum him. I found this straight persons reaction interesting, since a lot of straight inmates doing life (real life, 100+ years) will rape men... but still won't openly talk about it and are still homophobic.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

golfgttdi said:


> Remember watching a documentary before pretty sure was about African prisons, ad some bad ass lifer was bangin on how he makes whoever he wants his woman, and it is not gay, he is the man and this bitch is his woman. It's not gay at all.
> 
> Then they had these anti gay activists giving a lecture with slides an all and (dead serious by the way)
> 
> ...


In Africa, you can be punished by death for being gay. I remember this guy you were talking about and no wonder he kept reiterating his hetrosexual status lol.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Couple of lads in this thread l wouldn't mind going on a bank job with!!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

I think in this country its not as big as in America and Africa but it does happen. Its only really the lifers though as they have no chance of anything else. Obviously their victim might not be a lifer but usually they would be as they are kept together.

There was a lad in a YOI that was openly gay(even had a sl4g tattoo on his lower back) and he would happily suck d!ck so the rumours about the place said.

I suppose it depends on your stance regarding it, me personally I would just tommy tank my whole life and hope that no one ever tried it on as I would have to defend myself with any force needed


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

use it or lose it! lmao


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

husky said:


> scary-i'd rather be in solitary for the full of my sentence


I can imagine the conversation going something like this:

Him: "Let's play Mummies and daddies"

You: "OK, i'll be the Daddy"

Him: "Well come over here and suck Mummies c0ck then"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nope...I have in the past found some men attractive but never in a sexual way.

Was very tempted by a Ladyboy only recently, but the thought of playing with meat & two veg.....urgghhh!!

If you have sex with a post-op transexual they are still genetically male, does this qualify as gay sex?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I know of four guys that bum raped a guy that had raped one of their sisters. None of the four guys that did it are gay, actually quite macho and it's no secret where we live of what they done. They talk openly about it.

I think that if a gay guy went into prison and wanted to be bum raped he would be the only one that didn't get it. The same as back in the day I'd leave my drink unattended in a club and hope someone chucked some e's in there- never happened.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Lets have a bash at this in general if can be kept clean
> 
> I was having a beer garden chat yesterday as u do......
> 
> ...


skip to 2mins in for the sex part .


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> I know of four guys that bum raped a guy that had raped one of their sisters. None of the four guys that did it are gay, actually quite macho and it's no secret where we live of what they done. They talk openly about it.
> 
> I think that if a gay guy went into prison and wanted to be bum raped he would be the only one that didn't get it. The same as back in the day I'd leave my drink unattended in a club and hope someone chucked some e's in there- never happened.


Some mates of mine went to a bar in Kavos, well known for people having drinks spiked... because they were skint and wanted to get off their face for free.

Needless to say it didn't happen :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I don't think its always to do with being away from women is it?
> 
> Surely some do it to dominate others, be in control, after all if someone said don't mess with him he'll punch you, I'd probably not be too worried, any fvcker can punch someone. If someone said 'don't mess with him he'll rape/bum you' I wouldn't fvcking mess with him.


Remember the Ross Kemp episode where that psycho would cut his "wife" (A male inmate) if he misbehaved and have sex with the cut...


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Some mates of mine went to a bar in Kavos, well known for people having drinks spiked... because they were skint and wanted to get off their face for free.
> 
> Needless to say it didn't happen :lol:


I dunno, me and Nik ended up pretttttty fvcking gone that night :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

stone14 said:


> skip to 2mins in for the sex part .


damn just noticed its been posted! :thumbdown:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

you be scared to do a wet fart on that black phsycos willy in the video incase he err torw you a new @rsehole lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Uriel said:


> you be scared to do a wet fart on that black phsycos willy in the video incase he err torw you a new @rsehole lol


I watched the whole programme on tv, hes the only highest ranking General so hes top dog of the '28 gang' which are above the 26's and 27's, he even runs the prison because all other 26,27 and 28's do what there told or there killed, so if he sees a prison guard he doesn't like the look of then he gives the order to kill them, and its seen as an honour to carry out his will. He's some boy.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Remember the Ross Kemp episode where that psycho would cut his "wife" (A male inmate) if he misbehaved and have sex with the cut...


That's been posted above somewhere! Video of the guy in orange?



Leeds89 said:


> I dunno, me and Nik ended up pretttttty fvcking gone that night :lol:


 :lol: but did you pay for it?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

I'm sure there were rumours of prisoners that are in for life being allowed to hook up with female prisoners who are in for life. That's UK rumours , in the USA the prison guards are getting it.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

beefdinner said:


> I know of four guys that bum raped a guy that had raped one of their sisters. None of the four guys that did it are gay, actually quite macho and it's no secret where we live of what they done. They talk openly about it.
> 
> I think that if a gay guy went into prison and wanted to be bum raped he would be the only one that didn't get it. The same as back in the day I'd leave my drink unattended in a club and hope someone chucked some e's in there- never happened.


Well the next time those 4 guys are talking openly about it, ask them if they used Viagra because if they were able to maintain a bone without at the thought of shagging another fella....I've got news for them.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is a more common thing in foreign prisons. There are usually longer sentences, so perhaps that has something to do with it. A lot of them won't get to have sex with a woman for years to life.

Although, it seems to be more of a power and control thing. I guess when you think about it, most would much rather be beat up than raped. Most would be more likely to risk messing with someone who'll give you a beating, than someone who'd rape you and beat you I assume.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> you have obviously never been in a womens rugby locker room- not a lot of smooth and beuatiful ones there


Are they the sort of women if they had a tatoo of a seashell on there inner thigh and you put your ear to it you could probably smell the ocean?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Lets have a bash at this in general if can be kept clean
> 
> I was having a beer garden chat yesterday as u do......
> 
> ...


My best friend went to prison and he's a bottom. He told me you get given lube and condoms as its assumed it will / could happen and they want to prevent Sti where possible.

He slept with a lot of straight men in prison and kept his mouth shut so I can imagine it is quite common with the whole "I wont tell anyone" culture.

I think id probably resort to it if I was on a long long term


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Nope...I have in the past found some men attractive but never in a sexual way.
> 
> Was very tempted by a Ladyboy only recently, but the thought of playing with meat & two veg.....urgghhh!!
> 
> If you have sex with a post-op transexual they are still genetically male, does this qualify as gay sex?


as long as you don't admit it then no


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Surely if you want to bum a fellow man your gay regardless of if your in prison or not.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Surely if you want to bum a fellow man your gay regardless of if your in prison or not.


Depends on your opinion.

I bum my girlfriends when I'm allowed.

If I was on a long long term id probably bum a man but pretend it was a woman.

I don't find men attractive nor do I like the idea of bumming them but if it was that or ham shank every day for the rest of my life I would probably go for it.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

andysutils said:


> Are they the sort of women if they had a tatoo of a seashell on there inner thigh and you put your ear to it you could probably smell the ocean?


How did you know I had a tattoo?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> How did you know I had a tattoo?


:blush:Because I can smell the Ocean :wub: :innocent:

:sneaky2:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

stone14 said:


> I watched the whole programme on tv, hes the only highest ranking General so hes top dog of the '28 gang' which are above the 26's and 27's, he even runs the prison because all other 26,27 and 28's do what there told or there killed, so if he sees a prison guard he* doesn't like the look of then he gives the order to kill them, and its seen as an honour to carry out his will. He's some boy.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I dont suppose sucking a little cock or taking a bit in the bottom is the worst thing a guy in prison could do i suppose then lol
> 
> I'd Be fuked if i'd do the lazy cnuts ironing though lmao


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

I can never get my head around 'straight' guys getting with ladyboys...like going thailand and going with a ladyboy. I've seen the crying game and it's just not a position I'd fancy being in.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Was this inspired by the d hacks saga? I hope he doesn't end up taking shafters for the rest of his days :-(


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'd Be fuked if i'd do the lazy cnuts ironing though lmao


....you gotta draw the line somewhere aint ya fella....... :whistling:


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

D-hacks saga?

Enlighten me pls m8


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

resten said:


> Was this inspired by the d hacks saga? I hope he doesn't end up taking shafters for the rest of his days :-(


Pls enlighten me is d-hacks no more?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Beefmeister said:


> Pls enlighten me is d-hacks no more?


Check steroid forum, couple of active threads on it.

Tl;dr some sensationalist reporting in the media has seen the end of many


----------



## Beefmeister (Sep 5, 2011)

resten said:


> Check steroid forum, couple of active threads on it.
> 
> Tl;dr some sensationalist reporting in the media has seen the end of many


Just read it am very angry gna go pull one off to calm myself down!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Well personally I believe only in ocular penetration, though I think harsh laws are in place now just listen to this as proof.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

MunchieBites said:


> i would munch some muff just to past the time.


me too lock me up in the womens prison 

but im not into man love .....noooooo


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I think I would just about cope :w00t:


----------



## big gun (Apr 29, 2010)

No chance, I could never have sex with someone I respected.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

The only queers in nick are the ones who arent having sex!


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 11, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Remember watching a documentary before pretty sure was about African prisons, ad some bad ass lifer was bangin on how he makes whoever he wants his woman, and it is not gay, he is the man and this bitch is his woman. It's not gay at all.
> 
> Then they had these anti gay activists giving a lecture with slides an all and (dead serious by the way)
> 
> ...


hahahaha I remember this one...Priceless


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Bedhead said:


> hahahaha I remember this one...Priceless


Ha ha yeah wont let me watch it but thats the one ha ha,

THEY EAT DA POO POO lmao


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

why am i getting erected


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time in jail and never known of men fvcking each other.Been to 8 different prisons


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've spent a lot of time in jail and never known of men fvcking each other.Been to 8 different prisons


Maybe you just weren't invited to the party mate lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Maybe you just weren't invited to the party mate lol


Trust me you would of been


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Its psychological more than anything. What's worse than a man who has taken everything from you? He has shown you he is stronger than u and now you feel violated and lowest of the low cuz another man dominates you.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

@FelonE as you said this is very rare in uk


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Trust me you would of been


Well nothing else to do lol. Ill be giving tho, taking just ain't my thing.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Well nothing else to do lol. Ill be giving tho, taking just ain't my thing.


I've seen your pics.....you'd definitely be taking


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never been on the nonces wing,I'd hate to imagine what those dirty fvckers get up too


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I've seen your pics.....you'd definitely be taking


we`ve seen ur before pics felone lol you`ve taken a few in ur time :lol: :lol:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've seen your pics.....you'd definitely be taking


I assure you I wouldn't. I'd die first. Most of the guys I know in or have been in prison say it never happens mate. Then again I suppose in the max security parts there are some real weird guys


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> we`ve seen ur before pics felone lol you`ve taken a few in ur time :lol: :lol:


Fvcking right son


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> I assure you I wouldn't. I'd die first. Most of the guys I know in or have been in prison say it never happens mate. Then again I suppose in the max security parts there are some real weird guys


I've never heard of it mate.In a lifers jail it might be different


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Well so long as they waxed their legs and shaved their ar5e hole first and didnt look me in the eye whilst I was doing the deed...

Then I still wouldnt do it :whistling:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I've never heard of it mate.In a lifers jail it might be different


Nothing to lose in there lol. I watched a doc about American prisons and a few straight guys were having relationships while they were there cuz they didnt want to be lonely


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive never been inside myself. had a few mates in but from what they said its mostly jocking for position and whos bossing what wing. no bumming mentioned lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Well so long as they waxed their legs and shaved their ar5e hole first and didnt look me in the eye whilst I was doing the deed...
> 
> Then I still wouldnt do it :whistling:


Don't give me that mate you would be picking up everyone's soap lol


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

i knew a guy who was a warder on the lifers wing said it was common that a few became "jail gay " but didnt class themselves as puftas- side note harrison you'd defo be taking it up the farter mate, purple Aki would love you.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Don't give me that mate you would be picking up everyone's soap lol


Yeah im only joking I'd be ridden like a pony.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Yeah im only joking I'd be ridden like a pony.


Haha that made me laugh  .


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

husky said:


> i knew a guy who was a warder on the lifers wing said it was common that a few became "jail gay " but didnt class themselves as puftas- side note harrison you'd defo be taking it up the farter mate, purple Aki would love you.


My hoop goes airtight when I'm washing it in the shower mate there's no way any things goin up it lol. Whose purple aki?


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

If I went to prison the only think that would see my asshole would be the water at the bottom of the toilet


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i`d boobytrap my ar$e if i had to do some big time


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Harrison you'll not sleep tonight mate


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> i`d boobytrap my ar$e if i had to do some big time


I can't dump unless its my own bog at home so someone's gonna get a nasty surprise lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

husky said:


> Harrison you'll not sleep tonight mate


Can't watch it now mate I'm on crappy pay as you go Internet and videos eat up the usage. I'd sleep very well thanks with my cherrio intact lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

You have no dignity left if you get bum raped lets be fair. Think i'd commit if i got bum raped.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Face it... You cell mate may be on much more tren than you... You may not have a choice :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

If I was in prison I would ...but then us women explore these things without having to go to prison so it's not unusual for us...look at u fragile lot saying u wouldn't...course u would! Harrison u would get tortured bless ya they would make u wear chaps round the prison


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a lot more common in womens prisons


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

alan1971 said:


> well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women would feel the same.


no an ass is not an ass,i love my wifes ass,its soft. tender ,smooth and round,its not hairy,spotty,muscular excuse me i,ve got to go i need to vomit:thumbdown:


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Not had sex for more than 4 years now so don't imagine going for 10 years or more would pose any difficulty at all but that's just me

Cheers


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

a lot of guys that get moved about the first thing on their agenda is who does bj,other guys dont give a fck how ugly they are to them its just an a*se hole


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Uriel said:


> Lets have a bash at this in general if can be kept clean
> 
> I was having a beer garden chat yesterday as u do......
> 
> ...


the paras bum each other all the time i hear. ''its not gay, its airborne''


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> If I was in prison I would ...but then us women explore these things without having to go to prison so it's not unusual for us...look at u fragile lot saying u wouldn't...course u would! Harrison u would get tortured bless ya they would make u wear chaps round the prison


i'd be your cell mate skye:bounce:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

husky said:


> i'd be your cell mate skye:bounce:


Be prepared to be a taker then lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> i'd be your cell mate skye:bounce:


Yh prepare to bend over lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Sigma would prob control the wing he was in, have the wardens smuggle in 10s to keep him satisfied.

BOSS


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Be prepared to be a taker then lol


Gladly mate- for them legs i'd take bounce like a spacehopper


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> i would munch some muff just to past the time.


Munchie :nono:

We can take you NOWHERE! :no:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Munchie :nono:
> 
> We can take you NOWHERE! :no:


Dude that post is over 12 months old!


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If I was in prison I would ...but then us women explore these things without having to go to prison so it's not unusual for us...look at u fragile lot saying u wouldn't...course u would! Harrison u would get tortured bless ya they would make u wear chaps round the prison


If you were doing the torturing then by all means id be first in line lol  but there is no way would a bloke be sticking his nob anywhere near me. I would die before i ever let another man think he had control over me.

Lol i dont wear chaps thank you just boots and sometimes shirts


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Dude that post is over 12 months old!


Did you munch any in those 12 months lol?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> If you were doing the torturing then by all means id be first in line lol  but there is no way would a bloke be sticking his nob anywhere near me. I would die before i ever let another man think he had control over me.
> 
> Lol i dont wear chaps thank you just boots and sometimes shirts


I'm sure most victims of sex attacks thought the same way 

Luckily prison rape doesn't seem as popular in this country as it is in others


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2014)

Never.

Ive heard men say . . .

"its only gay if you receive" . . . Gay.

" The cave men used to do it" . . . Gay.

Any man that comes up with an excuse for it to be done ? Really has gay tendencies.

Never.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Shady45 said:


> I'm sure most victims of sex attacks thought the same way
> 
> Luckily prison rape doesn't seem as popular in this country as it is in others


I would mate. Id kick, punch, spit, throw up on em, p1ss on em, claw em and anything else the human body is capable of detering someone lol.

In thailand and african prisions its just part of the punishment. Wardens will set it up for a price. Tbh tho im not against that. They have made others suffer and their time in prision should be worse than hell.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

MunchieBites said:


> Dude that post is over 12 months old!


But i only read it last night :confused1:

AND

We can STILL take you nowhere :tt2:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

harrison180 said:


> I would mate. Id kick, punch, spit, throw up on em, p1ss on em, claw em and anything else the human body is capable of detering someone lol.
> 
> In thailand and african prisions its just part of the punishment. Wardens will set it up for a price. Tbh tho im not against that. They have made others suffer and their time in prision should be worse than hell.


Lol I think the same way. But after doing a little research on it whilst at uni, for a lot of people doing things like that didn't stop it from happening, but made it worse. I'll spare details for obvious reasons.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking back at my first reply I may have been a bit hasty, i probably could smash some young lads doors if i was wrecked. It's not gay though coz he pushed back


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

spaglemon said:


> Not had sex for more than 4 years now so don't imagine going for 10 years or more would pose any difficulty at all but that's just me
> 
> Cheers


4 years? Wtf mate get bloods done your test levels must be 0


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

I would be the first one in the showers and the last one out. Its definitely not gay if you beat them up afterwards.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

Machette said:
 

> 4 years? Wtf mate get bloods done your test levels must be 0


Been to GP multiple times, seen an endo, test is in lower end of normal range ? LH and FSH are high ? Don't really understand it all but I have no and I mean absolutely zero sex drive.

They say they don't want to start me on TRT yet ?

I have erectile disfunction which they've given me cialis for but I don't use it cause I don't have any urge to have sex so seems a waste taking it, I sleep very poorly and am tired most of the time and don't have much drive to do anything, things that used to really interest me no longer do, all hobbies have fallen by the wayside and training is the only thing that helps me feel better tbh, I'm also infertile and am now waiting on genetic test results as endo thinks I may have kinefelters syndrome ?

Cheers

Ps sorry for the thread hijack


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

spaglemon said:


> Been to GP multiple times, seen an endo, test is in lower end of normal range ? LH and FSH are high ? Don't really understand it all but I have no and I mean absolutely zero sex drive.
> 
> They say they don't want to start me on TRT yet ?
> 
> ...


Start yourself a thread mate plenty of people on here that could advise you.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Stunning...like a young Burt Reynolds!


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Start yourself a thread mate plenty of people on here that could advise you.


Thanks, will do if I continue to get nowhere through official channels, I'm considering possibly running a low dose trt style cycle just out of interest but haven't cycled anything at all before so will do some research and post any questions on here if I'm not sure on anything.

Thanks again


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

dallas said:


> Never.
> 
> Ive heard men say . . .
> 
> ...


You're only gay if you deny it


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

spaglemon said:


> Thanks, will do if I continue to get nowhere through official channels, I'm considering possibly running a low dose trt style cycle just out of interest but haven't cycled anything at all before so will do some research and post any questions on here if I'm not sure on anything.
> 
> Thanks again


that sucks mate

get on trt yourself now, lifes too short to live like you are seriously buddy, infact i would rather die than go through that


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> If you were doing the torturing then by all means id be first in line lol  but there is no way would a bloke be sticking his nob anywhere near me. I would die before i ever let another man think he had control over me.
> 
> Lol i dont wear chaps thank you just boots and sometimes shirts


I'd die before I let another man think he had control over me..lol ....i can see u now kicking and screaming.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'd die before I let another man think he had control over me..lol ....i can see u now kicking and screaming.


Hog tied in the corner lol


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Start yourself a thread mate plenty of people on here that could advise you.


never mind the advice, spaglemon..give me your cialis


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

apart from ur balls would be playing conkers with another mans balls!!! and on that note "im out" lol



alan1971 said:


> well lets face it an ass, is an ass, im sure smashing the back door in of either a man or women would feel the same.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Stunning...like a young Burt Reynolds!


Fvckin hell I forgot this. Hilarious Raymond the ba5tard


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> Fvckin hell I forgot this. Hilarious Raymond the ba5tard


It's all I could think of as soon as I read the thread title. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd never do it, w4nks and jazz mags would be fine by me.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Prison man sex, next Louis Theroux documentary


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Its only gay if you kiss and say nice things. Just bum each other recreationally. My victim would have to be a feminine type though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Uriel said:


> Lets have a bash at this in general if can be kept clean
> 
> I was having a beer garden chat yesterday as u do......
> 
> ...


So blowing each other was fine but no bumming?

Without sounding unprofessional i see lots of ex forces men and women with very interesting stories which would back up the research on the subject.

Hormones are powerful chemicals which (in the right circumstances / situations) can make you redefine what your limits are, if you know what i mean....

A person's sexuality is fluid as has been demonstrated throughout history it is only the rules of religion and society that "muddy the waters" on what is and isn't acceptable. Given the choice to live your life as you choose without any repercussions there would be very few people who would not dip their toe in the water with the same sex.

Also look how many "men" have read this thread....


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

gavzilla said:


> Its only gay if you kiss and say nice things. Just bum each other recreationally. My victim would have to be a feminine type though.


You don't want a big hairy gorilla sized bloke hanging out the back of you then mate lol


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

its only gay if you push back


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

No way hold a gun to my head and I'd pull the trigger rather than resort to that


----------



## KentLad (Aug 10, 2014)

I used to work in NHS supply chain&#8230; All those rubbers and sachets of lube were certainly being used for something&#8230;

Either sex or smuggling&#8230; But they were got through at a canny rate mind you&#8230;


----------

